# Blank Tshirts with no lags or labels



## Wanagethy

i want to buy blank tshirts in bulk amounts, but i dont want to have tags on them because i want to put my own, which ones do i buy? Or if i do buy blank shirts with tags on them, how do i take the tags off and not make it look nasty?


----------



## Jasonda

Hiya,

You can't buy shirts without tags in them. The manufacturers are required to put tags in their shirts, by law.

You can, however, remove the tags and replace them with your own tags, as long as you include the information from the original tag (country of origin, care instructions, etc).

You can either do this yourself with a sewing machine, or you can hire someone to do it for you.

Search the forums for "relabeling" for more info.


----------



## ffokazak

Screenprint em!
{Tansfers would work as well}

My Faves too work with are Alstyle apparel teec. I can get the tags out easy!


----------



## Rodney

> Or if i do buy blank shirts with tags on them, how do i take the tags off and not make it look nasty


You can buy just about any t-shirt brand wholesale with tags in them and just have a screen printer, local seamstress, or relabeling company (clothinglabels4u.com makes labels and also does relabeling) replace the tags for you. 

If you are buying large amounts (1000+) and you want to have the shirts relabeled at the factory, there are several manufacturers that will do that for you, but most people just buy whichever blanks they want and have them relabeled.

Ask your screen printer if they offer "finishing services" to see if they can relabel blanks for you.


----------



## vivi

The customize designs without the manfufacturers' tags or logs are acceptable for most of t-shirts manufacturers.Just asking them not putting labels on your t-shirts, that's easy and reasonable.


----------



## October

Wanagethy said:


> i want to buy blank tshirts in bulk amounts, but i dont want to have tags on them because i want to put my own, which ones do i buy? Or if i do buy blank shirts with tags on them, how do i take the tags off and not make it look nasty?


Anyone mentioned Continental T-s yet - they just have a small size tab in the back neck which a re-labeller can easily drop your label over. Or, if you can use 150 per size per colour, they'll make them for you with your label in.


www.continentalclothing.com 

Cheers.


----------



## zbgf

I have researched this topic on the import requirements for labels, and have discovered that garments could have a "stick-in" label although they recommend sewing it in so the consumer can have the info after it is washed. You may be able to suggest this to your suppliers, to have their goods manufactured with a stick in label which is very easily removable and leaves no residue. The best part is, you could screenprint the info directly into the garment without it looking cheapy.


----------



## coolmilitary

Alstyle has a perferated tag you can just rip out.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Anyone have a ballpark price on relabeling gear? I guess you order your shirts from a supplier and custom labels from a label maker. Have the shirts and labels shipped to a relabeler and then shipped back to you. I think it would make more sense if the blank manufacturers would all just produce labeless product. Is the industry moving in that direction or even thinking in those terms? I know some specialty products as mentioned make it easier for individual and smaller startup branding. Why havent the larger mills offered labeless product?


----------



## Rodney

> Anyone have a ballpark price on relabeling gear?


about .10 - .70 cents depending on quantity and where you go.



> I think it would make more sense if the blank manufacturers would all just produce labeless product. Is the industry moving in that direction or even thinking in those terms? I know some specialty products as mentioned make it easier for individual and smaller startup branding. Why havent the larger mills offered labeless product?


Because there are some legal requirements to shipping shirts with labels.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Not the labels we are actually talking about and you know that Rodney.


----------



## monkeylantern

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Not the labels we are actually talking about and you know that Rodney.


I don't think you quite got what Rodney was saying. You can't ship (ie. sell) t-shirts without labels, as it is illegal not to have certain information on them. The blank companies are selling you an apparel product. They therefore have to obey exactly the same laws as you do selling to the public.

Not shipping labels....


----------



## Solmu

The apparel mills *don't* have to ship you the shirt with labels in them. It's just the easiest way of complying with the law without hassle. The shirts have to have a label for the end consumer - you are not the end consumer. Amongst wholesalers, distributors, etc. they just have to have the appropriate information included with the shipment. But that means if they shipped to a retail customer they'd be breaking the law, if the printer they shipped to didn't label before selling they'd be allowing someone else to break the law (which the printer may not know and may blame the manufacturer for) etc. etc.

But if the mills _wanted_ to head in the direction of offering label-less product to decoraters to label, embelish and sell... it would be legally possible.

That said, it's also possible that the reality is that US customs won't allow unlabelled product into the country (legal or not) out of fear it will be labelled "Made in the USA" and illegaly sold on.


----------



## Solmu

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Not the labels we are actually talking about and you know that Rodney.


Your post was ambiguous, Rodney's reading was entirely reasonable.

I'm still not entirely sure what you were talking about. I thought you were asking about the actual equipment (sewing machines, etc.), but I'm not sure.


----------



## mikiec

It would be better if the manufacturers offered them with just the relevant information on a 'washing instructions' type label and then you could just add your own label on top/next to it.

I had a look at several manufacturer's labels at a show over here last week and I found that Continental had a very simple, colour coordinated tag with just the size on it, sewn into the collar plus a washing instructions, 'made in', RN No., etc. tag sewn into the inside seam near to the bottom of the t-shirt. This was looped with the other side showing Continental logo which could be easily removed to leave the legally required tag intact.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

The labels required by law are fine as I assumed (probably not very well) everyone knew what label was being exchanged in this thread. The branding label is what I was talking about...you know the one you relabel for your brand. I am looking at a ladies Bella top and it has two labels. The care instructions and country of manufacture and a branding label. Are you saying both labels are required by law? I apologize if both are a requirement but thought only the one label was gold.


----------



## Solmu

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Are you saying both labels are required by law? I apologize if both are a requirement but thought only the one label was gold.


The branding label generally isn't required. It would depend what was on it (if it had the country of origin on it for example, it would need to either stay or be replaced by one with the country of origin), but generally they're designed so you can leave the back one and replace the front (brand) one.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Solmu said:


> The branding label generally isn't required. It would depend what was on it (if it had the country of origin on it for example, it would need to either stay or be replaced by one with the country of origin), but generally they're designed so you can leave the back one and replace the front (brand) one.


Yeah...thats generally where I was heading with the question. Why dont the mills produce unbranded gear for the independant labels. All this removing labels and inserting new brand labels seems inefficient. I was just wondering why they dont produce branded and unbranded blanks. The mills probably do on huge orders but it seems they could sell unbranded blanks to a lot of smaller brands as well if they offered such a product...maybe they do and I just havent seen them.


----------



## Rodney

> The branding label is what I was talking about...you know the one you relabel for your brand


I actually didn't know that's what you were talking about. Sorry, man 

Some places only have one label (care and brand on the same tag), so it wasn't exactly clear.



> The mills probably do on huge orders but it seems they could sell unbranded blanks to a lot of smaller brands as well if they offered such a product...maybe they do and I just havent seen them.


Yep, some mills will do it for large orders and other manufacturers will do it on smaller orders, but there's no consistent "minimum for unbranded" across the industry.

I think the tear away labels like Article1, Alstyle and Anvil are doing will probably become more commonplace than the fully unbranded, since it will serve more customers at once.


----------



## mixture77

Anvil make a shirt with a tear away tag and just screen the tag in then cheapest way to go


----------



## 50clint

Article.1 The designer's resource for fashion blanks.
the Article 1 apparel tees all come with rip out tags. They are made for relableing weather it be new lable, screen print or heat transfer.
-Clint
Virginias Twins clothing co.


----------



## mantra78

What does the neck line look like after you tear away the tag? Doesn't it leave some sort of rip on the t-shirt?


----------



## Rodney

mantra78 said:


> What does the neck line look like after you tear away the tag? Doesn't it leave some sort of rip on the t-shirt?


Not with the article1 or alstyle tearaway tags. The tags are meant to tearaway, so they don't leave any leftover.

You can see a picture of the alstyle tearaway (article1 looks the same) in this video: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t13109.html


----------



## mantra78

With the Alstyle tear-away tag shirt, would I just screenprint my tag then? Do I have to print the care instructions, and make of the t-shirt ??


----------



## Rodney

mantra78 said:


> With the Alstyle tear-away tag shirt, would I just screenprint my tag then? Do I have to print the care instructions, and make of the t-shirt ??


You could screen print your tag or you could use a woven label that is sewn in.

You would need to include the care instructions/t-shirt make/etc.


----------



## kilrkats

Here's the scoop peeps. A manufacturer can bring in a shirt with just a size label in the neck, preferably a tear away. Although they better have the care and contents. You'll see the care contents in a lot of situations on the inside side seam. This is for the purpose of relabeling for retailers and companies who want their own brand label.


----------



## dream5866

what if you are using a shirt with a built in label? (like faded glory). Can you put your own label over it?


----------



## kilrkats

dream5866 said:


> what if you are using a shirt with a built in label? (like faded glory). Can you put your own label over it?


You should be able to but it all depends on the label from Faded Glory. Although you can typically find a shirt like Faded Glory at one of the wholesalers.


----------



## skip77

I'm just getting into a situation personally where this discussion is helpful. Thank you very much. I have been using heat transfer to put my images onto ringer t's and also have a trademark application pending. I've been thru some of the long debates about trademarks in other strings but have not posted here in months.

I am wondering if I can use heat transfer to put my brand on tshirts that already have the original tags, simply by using a coffee mug or hat heat transfer machine and holding the original tags back with a piece of tape or something while pressing my own brand behind it?

Has anyone tried that?


----------



## kimura-mma

skip77 said:


> I am wondering if I can use heat transfer to put my brand on tshirts that already have the original tags, simply by using a coffee mug or hat heat transfer machine and holding the original tags back with a piece of tape or something while pressing my own brand behind it?
> 
> Has anyone tried that?


If you are buying wholesale blank shirts from a supplier (such as Gildan) then, yes, you can heat press your own brand behind the existing tags.

But you should consider removing the original tags instead of just leaving them in. With both the original tags and your brand on the shirt, it may be a little confusing and even a bit unprofessional.


----------



## skip77

kimura-mma said:


> If you are buying wholesale blank shirts from a supplier (such as Gildan) then, yes, you can heat press your own brand behind the existing tags.
> 
> But you should consider removing the original tags instead of just leaving them in. With both the original tags and your brand on the shirt, it may be a little confusing and even a bit unprofessional.


Thank you for the suggestion. I don't know if my blank shirt orders qualify as "wholesale" because I have only ordered twice so far and like 50 shirts at a time. I do buy them from a bulk seller in NY. How can I know if I am allowed to remove the original labels?

I think I can heat transfer my brand label usuing a mug heat transfer machine. Do you agree?


----------



## kimura-mma

skip77 said:


> I don't know if my blank shirt orders qualify as "wholesale" because I have only ordered twice so far and like 50 shirts at a time. I do buy them from a bulk seller in NY.


If you are buying 50 at a time and paying less than retail prices, then you are buying wholesale. Bulk sellers are typically known as wholesalers.



skip77 said:


> How can I know if I am allowed to remove the original labels?


It is legal to remove the labels on blank shirts. You just need to make sure you re-label properly and satisfy all legal requirements with your custom labels.

You can learn more here:
Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center



skip77 said:


> I think I can heat transfer my brand label usuing a mug heat transfer machine. Do you agree?


I don't know much about mug heat transfer machines. But I would say test it out and see how it works.


----------



## skip77

Thanks again kimura-mma. I will study the information offered at the link you included. I guess I can remove the mfg label on a blank shirt after I transfer my image?


----------



## kimura-mma

You can do it before or after you transfer your image.

The laws are meant for the benefit of the consumer. So as long as your labels are compliant and are properly applied to the shirt when you ship it to the consumer, you are fine.


----------



## skip77

kimura-mma said:


> You can do it before or after you transfer your image.
> 
> The laws are meant for the benefit of the consumer. So as long as your labels are compliant and are properly applied to the shirt when you ship it to the consumer, you are fine.


 
Thank you very much. I was thinking to leave shirt mfg tag on because I wouldn't have to concern myself with the composition and country of origin etc and could just add my trademark to the short behind it. Will study the information in the link and find out what is best for my application. Thanks again.


----------

